# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Elazığ Belediyesi'nde neler olmuş neler

## bozok

*Elazığ Belediyesi'nde neler olmuş neler* 

**
**

10.01.2011* - 13:05*

*AKP'li Elazığ Belediyesi yönetici ve çalışanları Mülkiye Başmüfettişi'ne yolsuzlukları tek tek anlattı.* 

AKP’li Elazığ Belediyesi’ndeki üst düzey yönetici ve personel İçişleri Mülkiye Başmüfettişi İhsan Yiğit’e verdikleri ifadelerde belediyede yaşanan vurgunu itiraf etti. Cumhuriyet gazetesinden Aykut Küçükkaya'nın haberine göre, Mülkiye Başmüfettişi Yiğit’in *“AKP’li Elazığ Belediye Başkanı M. Süleyman Selmanoğlu ile birlikte toplam 17 personeli hakkında işlem yapılması için”* Elazığ Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na sunduğu ifadelerde yüz milyonlarla ifade edilen ihalelerde yapılan yolsuzluk iddialarının formülleri anlatıldı. Başmüfettiş Yiğit’e verilen ifadeler şöyle: 

680 kişi gösteriyorlar, gerçekte 290 kişi çalışıyor - Elazığ Belediyesi Temizlik İşleri Müdür Vekili Yasin Kıvanç (20 Ağustos 2010 tarihli ifadesinden): Benim Temizlik İşleri Müdürlüğü’nden ayrılma nedenim şudur: Bana Belediye Başkanı’nın koruması Serkan Güllü daha önce çalışarak hizmeti biten bir yükleyici ve iş makinesi için tekrar kiralanmasına devam edilmesine dair evrak getirdi, ben de ihtiyacım yok dedim. Ben bunu niye imzalayalım dedim. Ben de bunu Başkan’a ilettim. Başkan Bey de bana, *“Araçlar kimin, ihtiyaç var mı”* dedi, bende, *“araçların Yerlikaya’ların olduğunu, ihtiyaç olmadığını” söyledim ve bana “Beklemede kal” dedi. Bana tekrar Serkan Güllü gelerek “Ne oldu, evrakı imzalamadın mı?”* dedi. Bende kızdım, *“İhtiyaç yok, yasal değil”* dedim. Evrak da kayda girmemişti, ben de evrakı yırttım attım. Beni bu olaydan 4-5 gün sonra Temizlik İşleri Genel Müdürlüğü görevinden aldılar ve halen Zabıta Müdürlüğü’ndeki yaptığım göreve geri döndüm. Bir de rahatsız olduğum şu husus var idi. Ben de o günün şartlarında 680 kişi çalışıyordu. Ancak gerçekte temizlik işlerinde görev yapan kişi sayısı 290 idi. 

Başkan’ın Audi’si dosyada - Elazığ Belediyesi İnşaat Mühendisi, Eski İhale Komisyonu üyesi Fikret Eskin (19 Ağustos 2010 tarihli ifadesinden): *İhale komisyonu üyesi iken yaklaşık maliyeti en son biz duyuyorduk. üünkü yaklaşık maliyet hazırlanırken gerekli hassasiyet ilgili birimlerce hiçbir zaman gözetilmemiştir. İhale komisyonu üyesi olarak ben defalarca Belediye Başkanı’na bu işlerden rahatsız olduğumu, ihale komisyonunda görev yapmak istemediğimi, yaklaşık maliyetin çok yüksek olarak belirlendiğini, şartnamenin adrese teslim yapıldığını, bunlar mevzuata uygun gözükse bile örneğin kendi makam arabasının A6 Audi olduğunu, bunun kirasının bile Temizlik İşleri Müdürlüğü’nün kiraladığı sıradan araçların çok altında olduğunu kendisine ifade ettim. Ancak bir memur olarak bana verilen görevi de yapmak zorunda idim. Ben ihale komisyonu üyesi olmak istememe rağmen belge bazında usul yönünden evraklara bakarak karar verdim.* 

Yaklaşık maliyetleri şirket elemanlarına hazırlatılıyor - Elazığ Belediyesi’nde görevli Makine Mühendisi Mehmet Akif Aladağ (23 Ağustos 2010 tarihli ifadesinden): Ben Elazığ Belediyesi’nde 29 yıldır makine mühendisi olarak görev yapmaktayım. Biz üç makine mühendisi arkadaş memuruz ancak sanırım bu şartname ve yaklaşık maliyetler memur olmayan şirket elemanlarına hazırlatılıyor. 

*DİZEL ARACA BENZİNLİ FATURASI*
Elazığ Bayındırlık ve İskan Müdürlüğü’nde görevli Makine Mühendisi Melih Melik Kara (20 Ağustos 2010 tarihli ifadesinden): *Altı yıldır Bayındırlık ve İskan Müdürlüğü’nde makine mühendisi olarak görev yapmaktayım. Bildiğim kadarıyla çöp kamyonları genelde dizel yakar ancak yaklaşık maliyet oluşturulurken tüm araçların dizel olup olmadığına bakılmaksızın benzin kullanıldığı düşünülerek hesap yapılmıştır. Bu sebeple benzin olarak hesaplanınca yaklaşık maliyet yüksek çıkmaktadır. Ayrıca yaklaşık maliyet hesaplarında gösterilen araç bedellerinin nereden alındığı, bu fiyatların neye göre belirlendiği belli değildir. Ayrıca götürü olarak işin verilmesi, bu hizmetin doğasına aykırı olup hakedişlerde nasıl, neye dayanarak para ödendiğini bulmak mümkün değil. üünkü hangi aracın ne kadar çalıştığı belli olmamaktadır.* 

*İMZAMI DEğİşTİRDİM*
Elazığ Belediyesi’nde İtfaiye Müdürlüğü’nde görevli şeref Tokgöz (23 Ağustos 2010 tarihli ifadesinden): *Bana göstermiş olduğunuz otobüsün yaptığı kilometre mesafesini gösteren puantaj durumuna ait listenin bir tanesini ben imzaladım. Diğerisi ise bana ait değildir. İmzamı taklit etmiş olabilirler. Ben böyle bir otobüsün olduğunu görmedim. Daha önce de bana puantajları imzalamam için getirdiklerinde bu puantajların üzerlerinde aracın plakası yok, yazmıyor diye imzalamadım. O sebeple de farklı imza kullanmaya başladım. üünkü imzamı taklit edebilirler diye. üünkü yapılan kilometreden daha fazla yapılmış gibi gösteriliyordu.* 

Elazığ Belediyesi Yapı Kontrol Müdür Vekili Gülşah üzek (23 Ağustos 2010 tarihli ifadesinden): 2010 yılı ihalesinin teknik şartnamesini birimimde çalışan üzkan Barlak hazırladı, ben de okudum, imzaladım. Bu ihalenin götürü olmasını isteyen ve bana söyleyen Belediye Başkan Yardımcısı şükrü Köse idi. Ben daha önce hiç ihale yapmadım. Bu benim ilk ihalemdir. Ancak benim de zaman zaman niçin bizim birimin ihaleleri hep aynı kişide kalıyor diye aklıma gelmiştir. Benim yaptığım ihale 54 aylıktır. 

*HAYALİ ANITKABİR ZİYARETİ*
Elazığ Belediyesi Kültür Müdür Vekili Mikail Sezgin (26 Ağustos 2010 tarihli ifadesinden): *Kültür Müdürlüğümüzün faaliyetleri çerçevesinde zaman zaman ihtiyaç duyulduğunda İşletme ve İştirakler Müdürlüğü’nden araç tahsisi istemekteyiz. Bizim kayıtlarımızda Belediye İşletme ve İştirakler Müdürlüğü’nden 9 Ocak 2009 günü araç tahsisi talebimiz olduğuna dair herhangi bir belge mevcut değildir. Biz o tarihte Ankara iline Anıtkabir’i ziyaret etmek üzere öğrenci götürmedik.* (Cumhuriyet)

GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*İkinci yolsuzluk raporu!*


AKP’li Elazığ Belediyesi’yle ilgili ikinci yolsuzluk raporu başsavcılıkta. Rapora göre ihalenin dayanağı olan evrak belediye kayıtlarında yok. 

AKP’li Elazığ Belediyesi’yle ilgili yolsuzluk iddialarının arkası kesilmiyor. İçişleri Bakanlığı Mülkiye Başmüfettişi İhsan Yiğit’in “AKP’li Elazığ Belediye Başkanı M. Süleyman Selmanoğlu ile birlikte toplam 17 personeli hakkında işlem yapılması” için Elazığ Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na sunduğu rapordan 1 ay sonra bir başka mülkiye müfettişi tarafından hazırlanan başka bir yolsuzluk raporu da, Elazığ Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na sunuldu. İçişleri Bakanlığı Mülkiye Müfettişi Naci üetin Akder tarafından başsavcılığa “ihaleye fesat karıştırmak” suçlamasıyla hazırlanan raporda, aralarında müdürlerin de bulunduğu 9 belediye personeli hakkında işlem yapılması istendi. Raporda, ihalelerle ilgili olarak “İhaleye giren şirket yetkilisi ile ihaleyi inceleyen belediye personeli aynı, ihaleyi bu personel almış. İhalenin yasal dayanağı olan evrak belediye kayıtlarında yok. İhale tutarı hayali olarak tanzim edilmiş. Sahte evrak düzenlenmiş” gibi çarpıcı tespitler yapıldı. Mülkiye müfettişinin Bakanlık Teftiş Kurulu Başkanlığı’na da sunduğu bu çarpıcı bilgilerin yer aldığı belgeler 3.5 aydır Elazığ Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’nda.

Mülkiye müfettişi Akder tarafından hazırlanan ve 17 Eylül 2010 tarihinde gerekli yasal işlemin yapılması için Elazığ Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na gönderilen rapordan ayrıntılar özetle şöyle:

*1. ihaleyle ilgili tespitler*

• İhaleyi alan yüklenici firma olan Elazığ üzel İdare Tarım, Hay. ürünleri, Turizm Tekstil, Maden, İnşaat. ür. ve Paz. Tic. San. A.ş yetkililerince idareye sunulan Elazığ Belediyesi Park ve Bahçeler Müdür Vekili Burhanettin Yılmaz tarafından tasdik edilen yüklenici iş bitirme belgesinin yasal dayanağı olabilecek evrakın (ihale bedelinin) belediye kayıtlarında mevcut olmadığı ve iş bitirme belgesinde belirtilen tutarın hayali olarak tanzim edildiği, Elazığ Belediyesi Mali Hizmetler Müdürlüğü’nün belgelerinden anlaşıldığından...

• İhaleyi sonuçlandırmak üzere İhale Komisyon Başkanı olarak görevlendirilen A. Gadri Güneri’nin aynı zamanda ihaleye giren ve ihale üzerinde kalan yüklenici Elazığ üzel İdare Tarım, Hay. ürünleri, Turizm, Tekstil, Maden, İnşaat ür. ve Paz. Tic. San. A.ş’de yönetim kurulu başkan yardımcısı olduğu ve kendisinin imzası olmayan hiçbir evrakın geçerli olmadığı anlaşıldığından, Rüşvet ve Yolsuzluklarla Mücadele Kanunu’nun 17’nci maddesinde belirtilen “resmi ihaleye, alım ve satımlara fesat karıştırma” suçu işlendiği kanaatine varılmış...

*2. ihaleyle ilgili tespitler*

• İhalede dayanak belgesi olarak idareye sunulan, iş bitirme belgesinin; belgenin tanzim edildiği varsayılan Karayolları 8. Bölge Müdürlüğü tarafından belgenin kurumlarınca tanzim edilmediğinin belirtilmesinden...

• Ayrıca ihaleyi yapan idare Elazığ Belediyesi’nde yazıişleri müdürü olarak görev yapan A. Gadri Güneri’nin her ne kadar ihale komisyonunda yedek üye olsa bile, sonucu etkileyebilecek konumda bulunduğu aynı zamanda ihaleye iştirak eden ve ihale üzerinde kalan yüklenici Elazığ üzel İdare Tarım, Hay. ürünleri, Turizm, Tekstil, Maden, İnşaat ür. ve Paz. Tic. San. A.ş’de yönetim kurulu başkan yardımcılığı görevini yürüttüğü ve imza yetkili görevlisi olduğu anlaşıldığından...

• Bahsi geçen ihalede, ihale komisyon başkanlığını yürüten Burhanettin Yımaz’ın bu tevdi raporunun I. maddesinde belirtilen ve gerçeğe aykırı düzenlendiği anlaşılan iş bitirme belgesini de imzaladığı anlaşıldığından,

• Yapılan ihalenin 4734 sayılı Kamu İhale Kanunu’nun 5. maddesinde sayılan “saydamlık, rekabet, eşit muamele ve güvenilirlik” ilkesine uymadığından, resmi ihale alım ve satımlara fesat karıştırma suçunu işledikleri düşünülen personel... (AYKUT KüüüKKAYA / Cumhuriyet) 


11.01.2011 09:56 / *VATAN*

----------

